
Dealing with the Reality That Not Everyone Can Succeed - discombobulate
http://quillette.com/2017/02/06/dealing-with-the-reality-that-not-everyone-can-succeed/
======
I_am_neo
This implies that there is "one" success, not measured by one's own personal
beliefs. But rather how they seem to one person to stack up against others,
biased by the observer's definition of success. I'm successful in many ways,
those do not include money or academia, which in my opinion has been tainted
by the oligarchs to only include those successes they deem important to the
continued herding of humans as a cash crop.

